# MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE point to cd/dvd room



## lamany1977 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

Beside the ftp on the internet and local LAN, how do I point MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE to CD/DVD, because I have already downloaded all /usr/ports/distfiles to CD/DVD.

Thanks.

irwan


----------

